# Homemede Whizzers



## Kelpie3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I wanted to post these photos of a couple of bikes my grandfather made up during WWII.  My Dad said he made at least 12 or more of these during the war and would sell them to people.  It's too bad that we don't have any of them.  These were made in Columbus Indiana.  The soldier in one of the pictures is my Great Uncle who was one of Carlson's Raiders in the Pacific.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2009)

cool bikes....


----------



## MartyW (Jun 17, 2009)

*Wow that Motorbike that your Great Uncle is on is really cool!!*


----------



## Herman (Jun 17, 2009)

The bike your great uncle is on looks to be a Simplex Servicycle,nice pictures!!!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 17, 2009)

the simplex has been converted to a chain drive with a monark rear sprocket, and a schwinn springer instead of the original.


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a public service announcement.

The name "Whizzer" is not a generic term used to describe a bicycle with a motor attached, but a specific brand. Either it's a Whizzer or it's not. It's like calling any bike with a tank an Aerocycle. 

I now return you to you normally scheduled program. (And your bag of nacho flavored Doritos.)


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Or any facial tissue a Kleenex......


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 22, 2009)

It's like calling any bike with a tank an Aerocycle. 



And why NOT?


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 22, 2009)

Bitchin. That means I have 5 Aerocycles in the garage.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 22, 2009)

*Don't Forget!*

Every old bike is a SCHWINN!


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 22, 2009)

*Every Bike is a Schwinn...*



Aeropsycho said:


> Every old bike is a SCHWINN!




And it's worth allot of money!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

and its 100 years old all original !!!!


----------

